# Music History and Theory



## Finshaggy (Oct 24, 2013)

At the beginning of time music was for "god", we have a much different view of god in modern times, but in ancient times "god" was part of war, "god" was part of celebration, "god" was part of your rule set, and "god" was part of your moral code and ethics.

When music was created, it was for basically for the same reasons.

War: "Our god is better than yours and with us" or "We will prevail"
Celebration: "Thank god for the harvest" or "Thank god for this gift of ..." (child, bounty, peace, victory, etc)
Rules: Like song of the Harper (about 5,000 years old), which is about the rules of life and death and about how you can't bring anything with you.

When people say "The music industry has destroyed music" they don't even use the phrase right. Most people act like there was a time when music was better within the past century, but I can tell you right now that music has not been real for a VERY long time. 

Music is no longer about "god", it is not created as it is needed. It is not created in times of great inspiration (as much). More often, music has deadlines now, and needs to meet a certain standard for radio and has nothing to do with the experiences of the person singing. Many songs are even written by people who you hardly ever hear of, and they just get paid to make songs for bands and have been since the 60s and 80s.


----------



## Nether Region (Oct 24, 2013)

Clearly you are the King of the Trolls.


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Music is no longer about "god",


What about Slayer's Divine Intervention, God Hates Us All or Christ Illusion? 

There's a lot of singing about god.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 24, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> What about Slayer's Divine Intervention, God Hates Us All or Christ Illusion?
> 
> There's a lot of singing about god.


I did not say that "all" music is no longer inspired. Just "much less" because of the "industrial" style of its modern production.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 24, 2013)

And singing about god is different than having music that is made for a god. I'd say rap is the closest modern alternative to ancient music. Primal beats that speak to something inside you, boasting about the tribe, victory over death, victory over man, etc.


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I did not say that "all" music is no longer inspired. Just "much less" because of the "industrial" style of its modern production.


You don't like industrial music?

Ministry always put on a good show.


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 24, 2013)

There is something very wrong with this guy.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 24, 2013)

Music is a world within itself. With a language we all understand and an equal opportunity for all to sing , dance and clap their hands. But just because a record has a groove, don`t mean it`s "in the groove". You can tell right away a "letter A" when the people start to move !i


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 24, 2013)

findo.............you gonna post your rap video?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 24, 2013)

1 bared.


----------



## see4 (Oct 24, 2013)

Fin. Im going to give this thread 5 stars. You deserve some positive feedback in your life.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> Fin. Im going to give this thread 5 stars. You deserve some positive feedback in your life.


Feedback


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 25, 2013)

There's still tribal ceremonial music here in Latin America. It's fucking fantastic.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 25, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> There's still tribal ceremonial music here in Latin America. It's fucking fantastic.


That's true. I forgot that some countries have held onto cultural music. Like how Mexico still has drinking songs.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's true. I forgot that some countries have held onto cultural music. Like how Mexico still has drinking songs.


Clearly you've never been to Ireland 

[video=youtube;fGQMuLAPYxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGQMuLAPYxM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 25, 2013)

Primitive man vocalized in response to the sounds found in nature, echoing calls of birds and other animals for security of the clan and communication across distances. It is theorized that humans used vocal sounds, humming, clicking, whistling and instruments {tree limbs, hollow bird bones} as a form of communication, as in story telling, mothers tending to their young and honouring the dead. No where is a god noted...


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Primitive man vocalized in response to the sounds found in nature, echoing calls of birds and other animals for security of the clan and communication across distances. It is theorized that humans used vocal sounds, humming, clicking, whistling and instruments {tree limbs, hollow bird bones} as a form of communication, as in story telling, mothers tending to their young and honouring the dead. No where is a god noted...


"God" does not have to be noted. To ancient man, story telling WAS god. Language WAS god. The ability to transfer ideas into space, then into the mind of another human WAS (and is the Jewish) "God", Raising a child WAS "God", Peace WAS "God", War WAS "God". 

The difference was, they didn't have "religion" they LIVED a spiritual lifeSTYLE.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 25, 2013)

Fin...your naivety is cute for only so long, then it sours into apathy


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 25, 2013)

I love how once I have thoroughly proven someone wrong they either call me stupid or start talking about my mom. It just goes to show HOW thorough I was.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> "God" does not have to be noted.


Are you saying God is in the notes?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I love how once I have thoroughly proven someone wrong they either call me stupid or start talking about my mom. It just goes to show HOW thorough I was.


I will assume this was intended for me. 
No where did I call you stupid, nor did I bring your mom into the conversation. You were giving your opinion on subject matter that I myself find very interesting, so I decided to share my opinion, we differ in that respect. I was speaking of "primitive" man {which in this case would mean millions of years old} , where I think your "ancient" man would be thousands of years old. Your validity rings true when dealing with a certain time period, but not so when looking at a time when the very concept of a deity would be highly unlikely...since the very existence of these humans pre dates the creation of the known universe


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I love how once I have thoroughly proven someone wrong they either call me stupid or start talking about my mom. It just goes to show HOW thorough I was.


Yeah but she is pretty hot.


----------

